# anyone use contactanycelebrity.com?



## cody

I plan on signing up for it to mail my lookbooks to certain people. Everyone loves swag.

I have yet to talk to someone who has actually signed up!,


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

I haven't used them, but I would caution you to do your homework when dealing with celebrities.

If you're going to go that route with marketing, you need to find celebrities, that you KNOW would LOVE your stuff. Don't waste time with sending things to people that wouldn't have any interest at all.

Yes, they like swag, but more importantly they like swag that they LIKE!

Also, I wouldn't waste any time sending them a look book. They won't get it. And if their assistant happens to get it to them, they're going to be annoyed that it's not an actual garment. A waste of their time.

Remember, celebrities get freebies all the time. You've got to stand out if you want to make a difference.


----------



## Rodney

Yep, I signed up for it and looked up a few celebrity addresses, but I haven't actually sent any t-shirts to celebrities yet.


----------



## monkeyinadryer

I signed up for it for $1.00 for a free trial and got a few addresses that I am sending shirts to. I'll let the board know if I get them back from the P.O. Also, after the week was up, they charged by card $20.00. I called to cancel it and I got an answering machine. Just a head's up.

Andrea
monkeyinadryer.com


----------



## inspired

hello, any update on this?


----------



## SoloStampede

Don't waste your time with this, most celebs have a spam address where they receive countless swag and promo crap. Non of it ever reaches the actual celeb unless their personal shopper or other likes it. Theres plenty of indie celebs amd theyre not hard to find.


----------



## cody

I assumed that it was real as it looks to be the real deal as it says they have contacts from various addresses for each person, not just 1 address. Like their mananger, publicist, etc.

So if this isn't good, what is?


----------



## karlking85

Solo is right, there are better ways of reaching smaller celebs that might actually WANT to help promote you. However, if the site is legit, I believe it's worth the money to at least give it a try. Test the waters and see what happens. Just don't expect to become the next Ed Hardy overnight.


----------

